# Morocco advice on gift items please



## Harleyboygaz3 (Sep 4, 2019)

We are planning to head to Morocco in a few months ,providing I receive my Portuguese driving licence I applied for in May arrives in time..Iam Sure I read somewhere either on here or on someone’s blog that they took small gifts, clothes etc. for some of the less fortunate locals of Morocco. We have started to collect locally and have family in England picking up clothes, children’s shoes ,toys etc. of which will be shipped to us next month ready to pack away for the trip. Just wondering if any of you have done the same or could advise on items which would benefit them the most? 

Thanks Gary


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 4, 2019)

If you go into town make sure you go with a guide or you will be the one requiring new rags,outside towns ok,been there had the ticket


----------



## n brown (Sep 4, 2019)

pens and paper ,pencils and crayons. we went years ago and anything that could earn money was popular, old , even non-running power tools ,sewing machines, you get the idea


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 4, 2019)

n brown said:


> pens and paper ,pencils and crayons. we went years ago and anything that could earn money was popular, old , even non-running power tools ,sewing machines, you get the idea



Nigel knows..
Low tech, practical things..
We're back in Faro, Monday .bearing mainly medicines and MOT passes for both of us.
Have a great trip


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Sep 4, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> If you go into town make sure you go with a guide or you will be the one requiring new rags,outside towns ok,been there had the ticket



Thanks Trev, was also thinking we would hand out items certainly outside of towns/cities wouldn’t want to cause much of a stir just little and often from site to site.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Sep 4, 2019)

n brown said:


> pens and paper ,pencils and crayons. we went years ago and anything that could earn money was popular, old , even non-running power tools ,sewing machines, you get the idea



Thanks Nigel, was thinking maybe more clothes and shoes for kiddies To wear , or are they more into taking stuff to sell for money?


----------



## n brown (Sep 4, 2019)

everything you might bring will be of use for very resourceful people who waste nothing and use and repair everything. i remember seeing kids picking baked bean tins out of the rubbish and thinking how wasteful we are in the west to discard such a useful container. they'll use or sell stuff to their best advantage, that's a given !


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 5, 2019)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks Trev, was also thinking we would hand out items certainly outside of towns/cities wouldn’t want to cause much of a stir just little and often from site to site.



Hand the kids something to mind the van etc,dont give things away willy nilly,have a nice time.


----------

